# Green card ..to.. US citizen



## Balboa (Nov 16, 2010)

Hello all,

I have currently been a permanent resident since 2004. I recently applied for US citizenship. I know it will take some time, at least 6 months. My friend was granted US citizenship last year, and it took him about 5 or 6 months he said. Not too worried on that front. As a matter of fact, I was always very comfortable with my GC. I was able to attend college, work, and buy a house in that time. However, life threw me a curve ball.

My girlfriend lives in Mexico. Realistically, what hurdles do I face if I continue with her. Do I have to wait 3 years after getting US citizenship before I can apply for her papers?? Please help

Thanks


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Even as a citizen you won't be able to sponsor your Mexican girlfriend. There is no visa available to sponsor girlfriends.

You can sponsor your *wife* or *fiancee *with intent to marry.

Plenty of info on this site about this.


----------



## Balboa (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. Yes, thats what I meant, for my future wife (assuming she is Mexican).

I think my best option is consulting an attorney when that day comes.

Step 1, get US Citizenship. Thanks again


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Balboa said:


> Thanks for the reply. Yes, thats what I meant, for my future wife (assuming she is Mexican).
> 
> I think my best option is consulting an attorney when that day comes.
> 
> Step 1, get US Citizenship. Thanks again


Correct! GC sponsoring wife takes forever. Read all the questions on the application three times, proof read your answers three times. Please! Double check your exit/entry dates! Good luck and please keep us posted.


----------

